# Lets play "ID this plant please"



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&page=view&catid=244&PageNo=1&key=8&hit=1

i gotta have some of this

Elliot


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala

There you go. It's a creeping form of _Rotala mexicana_.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for moving this i thought i was loosing my mind i knew there was an ID section


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the ID cavan allan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

doubleott05 said:


> thanks for moving this i thought i was loosing my mind i knew there was an ID section


No problemo. The hope is that people will get IDs here and perhaps linger to look at other threads, learning more about plant identification in the process.

And call me Cavan, please.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Gosh, That's loverly.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

rgr that cavan

well i looked around for the name of it for a while and found it in less than a handfull of other scapes but couldnt finda name but buahahha you have enlightned me .


----------

